# Old School Harman/Kardon amps, any experts in here?



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Just surfing through the classifieds on a local norwegian site, I think I found the motherload of old H/K amps, I haven't even heard of the big one, TC1000Q. Google hasn't either it seems. Anyone know what this is, and what its worth? No specs or prices specified in the ad, items are being sold to best offer:










many other old goodies also:


----------



## ADCS-1 (Dec 14, 2011)

HaakonO, this is the ONLY pic i ever have seen of this amp. I also have asked a few competitors who used HK TC-amps in -93 and -94, and noone have heard a rumour of this. Any know anything?

HaakonO, do you have any idea who had it?


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

2010 post back from the dead. OK? 

Anyway, back then I used to get all of the magazines and buyers guides and don't remember a big HK amp like that. However Phoenix Gold, Soundstream, etc were doing special edition amps and many were their 4 channel and 2 channel in one chassis. I bet this is a TC600 + TC400Q = TC1000Q under one chassis.


----------

